# Am I able to egg share at another clinic once my 3 attempts are up?



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Just wondered if anyone knew whether it was possible to join another hospital/clinic once you have used up your 3 attempts at egg sharing?   

I have been really good at the sharing part but not the getting pregnant myself part...yet! 

I am currently on the 2ww so havent given up and on the plus side, have ONE more try at sharing if this proves unsuccessful. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank yooooou x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Cherry

Many clinic's are quite strict when it comes to egg sharing after failed attemps. What you need to do it find out if any of your recipient have had BFP's and live births. If they have somewhere like the Lister may take you on. However many clinics like the CRM London wont let you share with them if you have had 1 failed cycle already. As well as Bourne Hall you cant share there no matter of the results of your's or your recipients cycles after 3 cycles. 

Just do some homework hun, I know its hard.. But its best to know about your recipients if you are changing clinics. 

Good luck with this cycle though, hopefully it wont come to sharing again.

Natalie xxx


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Skybreeze, 

Thank you so much for your reply. I am currently sharing at the Lister who are knwn or having a high success rate but unfortunately not for me yet!   

This is my second attempt at the Lister and I am due to test on Monday 14th June. I was able to give 5 eggs to my recepient on this cycle but like you said it would be good to know whether it was successful for them or not. 

I will definitely find out if it goes against me especially if I have managed to give away good quality eggs-sounds kinna unfair really as its out of my hands whether it works for the other party or not once I have donated them!

Yeah lets hope I dont even have to think about changing clinics!!

All the best & Thanks again,   xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I was at the Lister for my last 2 cycles, they are great. 
After this (my 4th) cycle failed if my recipients had had BFP's I would of been able to share again. But unfortunatly they didnt, I did get a BFP in my 3rd attemted but it ended in a MC.
So if your recipients have been lucky, then there shouldnt be any reason why you couldnt share with them again. 

Good luck with this 2ww hun!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya Natalie, 

The Lister are great arent they...so does that mean that if my recipient has a BFP from my eggs I can share again at 'The Lister?' I would LOVE that to be the case! I dont know what I would do if I couldnt share again as the treatment is so expensive!
Awww really sorry to hear about your mc, if you dont mind me asking are you currently going through treatment for another try?

Well im really hoping my recipients get their BFP and thanks for your support, i'll let you know how I get on, only 2 days before I test!     

Take care, Maz xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Maz     wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Ahh thanks alot beachgirl!   

Im sl....ow...ly losing hope though. Had brownish coloured dcharge yesterday and its not stopped! I have a feeling its the beginning of my AF as I was due to come on today in my normal cycle (talk about clockwork!)...still taking a HPT in the morning although I dont see much point    . 

Thanks agan for your    i've kinna resigned to the fact its failed again but anything is possible right?...

Maz x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

MAz      it's not over till the fat lady sings...good luck for this morning


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

cherrybaby said:


> Hiya Natalie,
> 
> The Lister are great arent they...so does that mean that if my recipient has a BFP from my eggs I can share again at 'The Lister?' I would LOVE that to be the case! I dont know what I would do if I couldnt share again as the treatment is so expensive!
> Awww really sorry to hear about your mc, if you dont mind me asking are you currently going through treatment for another try?
> ...


If your recipients have had BFP's and live births then you would be a proven donor, meaning you eggs do make a baby. Unfotunatly for me none of my 3 recipient got BFP's and I also had 3 failed cycles plus a MC. My consultant told me if one of my recipients were successfull I could egg share again. But that wasnt that case.

For the moment for us, we are doing nothing. We had a natural BFP in March which was the first one ever. So we are hoping that we get lucky again. If not then we are thinking about trying IVF again in July next year, when we have the money together, for the Lister I think its safe to say that it will cost 6k+ , We can hopefull save most of that. Before any more IVF though we will get the level 2 immunes done nearer the time.

Good luck sweetheart, I have everything crossed for you
Natalie xxx


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Natalie, 

Oh I see how it works now-goodness thanks for explaining this to me, its all quite complicated if you ask me as I feel as long as you have donated healthy eggs the success of them becoming a live birth should be up to the recepient as it could then be as a result of low sperm etc...never mind I guess thats why I dont make the rules!   

Ooooh a natural BFP well thats fantastic!...fingers crossed for this again then Natalie!   

Yes thats one thing about the Lister-its not cheap! Good on you for trying again, it gives me hope knowing there are other people like you out there striving for hte same thing-we'll get our blessing soon. 

All the best hun x


----------

